# NOS? Delta Silver Ray On Ebay $275



## stoney (Sep 14, 2019)

Don't know how to link, someone get it.  $275


----------



## stoney (Sep 14, 2019)

Not mine, don't know if it is a member. Nice light.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks. So much for my budget? Could be a cold, lean Winter......


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2019)

ooooooooooooooooooh nice!     http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=293229650697


----------



## stoney (Sep 15, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Thanks. So much for my budget? Could be a cold, lean Winter......




Did you get it?


----------



## stoney (Sep 15, 2019)

It looked so pretty I was going to buy it and let it sit, don't have a use for it. Was hoping someone who needed it would get it.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 15, 2019)

stoney said:


> Did you get it?




*Short answer: Ha!!  Yes I did. *Read on if you want a laugh...or are *REALLY* bored.

*Thanks, really.* I just love these lights. I had one on a ladies '34 Silver King back in the late 80's. It was decent cond., some pitting like they all seem to have, and a BB gun pellet hole in the original lens. The '34 SK was acquired when my buddy and I trekked out in a small Nissan truck in a Winter blizzard to pick up some bikes across the border in Minnesota. ( open case of beer on the truck floor as we crossed the Canadian border on the way back!!...hey, we were young and foolish) That's an interesting story on it's own!!  I'd been hoping to score that bike on earlier visits to the 85 year old owner on business road trips through rural/actually" Pitt" Minnesota for a couple of years!

I reluctantly sold the bike locally to a collector several years later ( he still has it) and I've gone on to refresh/re-stock my collection over the last few years. I also dig Delta hornlights, have a few on Bikes ( Silver King M1, Flocycle, Wing Bar) but had been watching these Silver Rays lately with a keen interest in finding a nice one.

"Viola"..... Thanks stoney, and Ebay. It would be correct on the M1, but I may put it on my Flocycle and sell a hornlight. Kinda like the "catch and release" program with "game fishing". Take from the hobby, and replenish the stock? Share in the goods...Ha!! The Flo is a bit "custom" and this would look "swell" on it.

I've kinda blown the vintage bike budget this year ( well, almost?) especially with the Canuck buck $$ only worth about .60 compared to the U.S. dollar, then shipping, broker fee ( we pay tax/grab and duty on imported items over $50.00...yup....Free Trade...NOT for the little guy) but WTF anyway?

Life's too short to NOT buy a minty Delta Silver Ray when the opportunity presents itself. Eh?... I've always liked Pork and Beans anyway. My girlfriend may complain about the "flatulence" ( farts...., can we still say that word?), but she can open the windows, and our dog "Woody" doesn't care. Unconditional love.  Ha!


----------



## stoney (Sep 15, 2019)

I also have a weakness for the Delta Silver Ray light. I damn near hit the button as soon as I checked the pics quick. Your lucky I am concentrating on my 1930's cast iron motorcycle toy collection. They have been putting a hurt on me lately.  Glad it worked out.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 15, 2019)

stoney said:


> I also have a weakness for the Delta Silver Ray light. I damn near hit the button as soon as I checked the pics quick. Your lucky I am concentrating on my 1930's cast iron motorcycle toy collection. They have been putting a hurt on me lately.  Glad it worked out.




 Ha!!  I have the old toy bug myself. I'm hurting BIG time.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 18, 2019)

I may put it on my Flocycle and [SIZE=6 said:
			
		

> sell a hornlight[/SIZE]. Kinda like the "catch and release" program with "game fishing". Take from the hobby, and replenish the stock? Share in the goods...Ha!!




If you want to sell your Horn Light I need one! Please let me know... Thanks, Mike


----------



## Nashman (Sep 18, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> If you want to sell your Horn Light I need one! Please let me know... Thanks, Mike



Will do Mike. I'll wait until the Silver Ray shows up, do some tinkering/thinking $$. Are you in a rush? I usually am, but this may take some time. The extra one I will have is nice, but no jewels on the side. Works 100%. It's on a bike in the basement corner/parked in/ kinda tricky to get a good picture. Has a few small dings in the cone. I probably will be selling, but give me some time, once off I can get a better picture/s. Based on these pics, you like? Bob


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Bob,

I have some time... and based on those pics, I like. Please consider me first in line. Thanks!

Wow, just saw a couple of toys on display, very nice. I collect so many things, advertising art, movie posters, bottles, and toys. I collect tin-litho pieces, some cast iron cars/motorcycles and maybe 30 cast iron banks. Working for Mattel keeps me surrounded by toys, but I don't suffer from the bug as much as you. Nice items.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 18, 2019)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I have some time... and based on those pics, I like. Please consider me first in line. Thanks!
> 
> Wow, just saw a couple of toys on display, very nice. I collect so many things, advertising art, movie posters, bottles, and toys. I collect tin-litho pieces, some cast iron cars/motorcycles and maybe 30 cast iron banks. Working for Mattel keeps me surrounded by toys, but I don't suffer from the bug as much as you. Nice items.



 Cool....You work for Mattel..... Yes, I will keep you 1st in line.  Cheers, Bob


----------



## Nashman (Sep 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> ooooooooooooooooooh nice!     https://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-DELTA-SILVER-RAY-FRONT-LIGHT-ORIGINAL-GLASS-LENS-BASE-UNTESTED-MINT-/293229650697?hash=item4445d96309:g:lgsAAOSwdxldfVBJ&nma=true&si=xRxltX1w9Sxw5EKDO41cKaP%2B494%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 1063578



Plastic repro lens, pitted, highly suspect it's been replated. I bought it. Nice, but not mint and not glass lens.


stoney said:


> It looked so pretty I was going to buy it and let it sit, don't have a use for it. Was hoping someone who needed it would get it.




Put a post in Ebay section of the CABE:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b...inal-with-glass-lens-not.159363/#post-1076491


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 2, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Will do Mike. I'll wait until the Silver Ray shows up, do some tinkering/thinking $$. Are you in a rush? I usually am, but this may take some time. The extra one I will have is nice, but no jewels on the side. Works 100%. It's on a bike in the basement corner/parked in/ kinda tricky to get a good picture. Has a few small dings in the cone. I probably will be selling, but give me some time, once off I can get a better picture/s. Based on these pics, you like? Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bob, received the light and Delta switch in the mail, they will be the cherries on top of my '39 Model C! Thanks! Mike


----------

